# Thermacell



## Wounded Coot (Dec 18, 2010)

Anyone ever use the thermacell mosquito repellent thing? I noticed cabelas has a sale on them and I was wondering if they work.
WC
I hate skeeters


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

the boys back home have used them with mixed results. Most tell me to just buy good spray repellent inside of them, its cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Duckinator II (Nov 23, 2010)

I use them and so do others I hunt with, specially on spring bear hunts when the bugs are thick. I have had good results with them especially at FB on opening day.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I heard they say on the package that they don't work real well at elevations above 4000 feet.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I used one this waterfowl season. It worked great no more bug spray and i snap it on my back pack and the bugs stay away. Also i used it on my boat with the blind up bugs stay out of the boat. i love this thing


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Its hit and miss. It works well when the **** thing wants to fire up. It usaully takes 15+ clicks to get it to actually stay lit. but once its going its nice. just dont get it or the pads wet or it'll be worthless.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I heard they say on the package that they don't work real well at elevations above 4000 feet.


I have heard similar things, I would just stick with spray repellent the bugs don't usually last that long to justify the cost.


----------

